# Anaheim Claifornia - help needed



## MattnTricia (Jan 12, 2006)

I am arranging a family trip for April 1 to Disneyland.

If you can help with the following questions it would be appreciated

1)Anyplace other then redweek.myresortnetwork to look for Dolphin Cove rentals

2)Anyone ever rent at Newport Beach and drive to Disneyland - can anyone advise to traffic and time - It is a 22 mile drive

3)Any other suggestions for accomidations that would work for 4 adults 2 4 year old for a week


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 12, 2006)

Newport wouldn’t be a bad drive at all. 

     You could make it in 30-45 min during non rush hour times. Which isn’t all that hard to avoid.


   Are you going to be at Disneyland for a week straight? If not, I’d recommend you stay in the Carlsbad area. You have easy access to San Diego. Seaworld, Legoland, Wild Animal  Park and the zoo.  The drive to Disney would be over an hour during non peak time.


----------



## Gadabout (Jan 12, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Newport wouldn’t be a bad drive at all.
> 
> You could make it in 30-45 min during non rush hour times. Which isn’t all that hard to avoid.



At the concierge desk at Newport Coast they will give you directions for both ways using the toll roads or just the regular freeways. Have you been to Disneyland before? And recently? We hadn't been in several years, and unlike the old days, where you could actually walk from the parking lot to the park, I think it took almost a half-hour from the time you paid for the parking, parked in the structure, went down to the shuttle, and rode back to the park, so do allow for that when you make your driving plans....


----------



## MattnTricia (Jan 13, 2006)

*Anaheim Trip*

We are park regulars bu this will be our first time with guests.

We are torn by poor accomidations in Anaheim vd. great accomidations in Newport but a longer drive.

Still working on the itenerary so we have to decide soon


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 13, 2006)

The nice thing about staying in Anaheim would be .. when the kids get tired. You can go back to the room for some rest, then head back out to the park later for fireworks and some nighttime events.


----------



## Gadabout (Jan 13, 2006)

My 3-yr old made it just fine through an entire summer day and under his own power--we traded off holding him for a nap while waiting in a long, slow,  Pirates of the Caribbean line (hey, you're not doing anything else anyway, might as well take a nap....  ) and he napped while we did the shopping at the Main Street Emporium after the fireworks (saved me from having to run around after him in that crowded place with everything at kid level) and all the way home from there (meaning yes, I carried him to the shuttle and he slept all the way to Newport).

Unless there are other issues (like you can't carry them at all), I think most kids are excited enough at Disneyland that it will carry them through the long day, and if they sleep on the way home (or even on the morning drive over), well, they're not missing anything anyway.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 13, 2006)

Gadabout said:
			
		

> My 3-yr old made it just fine through an entire summer day and under his own power--we traded off holding him for a nap while waiting in a long, slow, Pirates of the Caribbean line (hey, you're not doing anything else anyway, might as well take a nap....  ) and he napped while we did the shopping at the Main Street Emporium after the fireworks (saved me from having to run around after him in that crowded place with everything at kid level) and all the way home from there (meaning yes, I carried him to the shuttle and he slept all the way to Newport).
> 
> Unless there are other issues (like you can't carry them at all), I think most kids are excited enough at Disneyland that it will carry them through the long day, and if they sleep on the way home (or even on the morning drive over), well, they're not missing anything anyway.



Maybe for a day.. but a week at Disney? 

They have strollers for rent, that might be a good way to keep them from getting too tired. Of course you can't take them in line.


----------



## Gadabout (Jan 13, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Maybe for a day.. but a week at Disney?
> 
> They have strollers for rent, that might be a good way to keep them from getting too tired. Of course you can't take them in line.



I didn't necessarily get the impression from the OP that every single day would be spent at Disney (I think unless you really like to shop and see all the shows, it's still a 1-Day trip at the most, if you're organized and have a plan, albeit a long day). 

For little kids, there are so many things they can't go on, and they do get a little put out by that, and even though the switch tickets are nice, it does slow everybody down if all the adults want to go on that same ride....  ) I don't think the other park there (the roller coaster one, forget the name at the moment) is even worth bothering with--it's too much like the Six Flags parks.

I think the best way to go to Disneyland is to try to pair up with opposites--the adults who like the fast rides go with people who don't, and let the ones who like the slower/kiddie rides take the kids with them and then exchange after lunch.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 14, 2006)

Gadabout said:
			
		

> I don't think the other park there (the roller coaster one, forget the name at the moment) is even worth bothering with--it's too much like the Six Flags parks.



If a person chooses to miss California Adventure, (the "other park" at Disneyland) then you are missing the best ride in either park, "Soaring over California", plus you'd miss the Grizzly Rapids, another favorite of ours. 

Rick


----------



## Denise L (Jan 14, 2006)

We have stayed at the Newport Coast Villas twice, great resort. We drove to Disneyland the first time and it wasn't bad at all, maybe 20 minutes or so it seemed.  Compared with our 7 hour drive down there from San Jose, it was a breeze.  This was less than our commute to preschool. Not a problem at all.
During our second trip, we drove to Legoland. That was a straight shot but it took about 50-60 minutes.  It was fun too.

The key is to be laid-back and not in a hurry. Don't drive during the morning rush hour and don't plan to be at the parks when they open.

We like being near the beach, so NCV was a good choice for us. We don't mind the driving, the pool area is nice, the villas are large, washer/dryer is good.

I'm trying to plan a trip for April or summer. I was thinking of staying on site at Disneyland for 2 nights, then moving somewhere else.  There is nothing like being onsite with young children. We took my kids there when they were 2 and 5 and stayed at the Grand Californian hotel. I know it's a lot more than a timeshare week, but it was so easy to wake up, go to a park, come back at lunch, nap, swim, and then go back again. But now we are spoiled by full kitchens, so it's a tough choice.  We brought a vegetable steamer, squash, and yogurt one time to the hotel.  Then we ordered pizza from Downtown Disney.  It worked out okay for a few nights, but I couldn't do that for more than 3 nights.

Wherever you stay, you'll have a great time.  Now if I could figure out where we will stay....


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 14, 2006)

Are there any good timeshares closer to Disneyland?


----------



## JanB (Jan 14, 2006)

We've stayed at the Dolphin's Cove and enjoyed the timeshare very much.  We will definately go back!

I'ts about 2 miles from Disneyland.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 14, 2006)

Just as an FYI, there is a Residence Inn, literally within easy walking distance from Disneyland. We had gotten a 2bdrm suite for I believe $160/night or so, and it came with free hot breakfast. I thought it was more than adequate for a few days, but I don't know about a whole week.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## RichM (Jan 14, 2006)

There's also a Residence Inn a little north of Disneyland (just 4 or 5 offramps up the 57).  

http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/SNAPL

My in-laws stay there sometimes when they visit from AZ.  The rates might be cheaper since it's further from D-land.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## MattnTricia (Jan 15, 2006)

*anaheim timeshare*

We still havent decided. Anaheim would be prefered but Dolphins Cove and Peacock are both booked. We looked at the motel option and it it pretty bleak unless we end up spending $150-$250/NT *2 instead of paying that for just 1 timeshare.

We are considering Newport and we will be doing other things for at least 2 days if not 3. It's just with spring crowds not being able to let a 4 and a 5 year old take a bread during the afternoon is a tough thing for us to consider not doing.


----------



## funtime (Jan 15, 2006)

*Try SFX if you are a member for Dolphin's Cove*

If you are a member of SFX - Dolphin's Cove is one of the resorts that they exchange.


----------



## Gadabout (Jan 15, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> If a person chooses to miss California Adventure, (the "other park" at Disneyland) then you are missing the best ride in either park, "Soaring over California", plus you'd miss the Grizzly Rapids, another favorite of ours.
> 
> Rick



I mentioned what I did because at some places (like the Six Flags parks and California Adventure), if you do not do (either cannot or dislike) fast rides, or high rides, or rides that spin then you're truly wasting your money--at least at the main Disneyland park, there are more options for things to do besides shopping. 

I do miss the good old days of the A-E tickets, because the old admission price was separate from the rides. You could take along a relative/friend  who was more than happy to do the kiddie rides with the kids while everyone else did the fast ones, or just see the shows and otherwise soak in the Disney ambiance. The all-in-one ticket makes that almost prohibitively expensive to do now.

We always try to get in when it opens, so that you have the best chance of going on whatever your favorite rides are before the lines get too long. I think that the "fast pass" has unfortunately allowed them to overcrowd the park to the point that it is not as fun to visit as it used to be....


----------



## Gadabout (Jan 15, 2006)

mattnday said:
			
		

> We are considering Newport and we will be doing other things for at least 2 days if not 3. It's just with spring crowds not being able to let a 4 and a 5 year old take a bread during the afternoon is a tough thing for us to consider not doing.



You will enjoy Newport. And you might be surprised at how long your children can go without a break, really (I guess I'm lucky, mine don't do "the nap thing", even at home). 

I found this link that has several articles about travelling to Disneyland with young children that might be of help:

http://www.disneymouselinks.com/Toddler-Baby-Guides.asp


----------



## JanB (Jan 16, 2006)

Our son and dil took the grandchildren ages 5, 3 and 1, to Disneyland just this past October.  They purchased a very reasonable package deal in a 1 bdrm/suite w/mini kitchen though AAA.  If you're a member, you may try them.


----------

